# My surgery



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Had a little time here, plus several of the medical personnel have called me tonight to follow progress and read back my charts.... Scary....

I had bilateral mastectomy with immediate reconstruction.. They did a DIEP method for reconstruction, harvesting my own tissue. Didn't want implants even though it meant smaller boobs in the end... This isn't where I got it done but a good explaination of it..

DIEP Flap Breast Reconstruction, The Woodlands, Katy, Breast Cancer Reconstructive Surgery Conroe, Huntsville

I opted for both due to my family history or cancer and my own I didn't want to go through it again later. Good thing, my lungs are so compromised from pneumonia that anesthesia dangerous for me... I usually have nausea issues, this time it really effected my breathing.. I won't be able to go through another surgery like this again... 

I found out my last bout with pneumonia had more serious consequences that I realized... My last bout came when I moved back to Ohio to help my mom since my father wasn't taking care of her. In all the cold weather and his eventual "spousal refusal to support", I got pneumonia and broke two ribs...... 

His greed cost me more than I knew at the time... it will put me on oxygen permanently.. eventually... Hopefully I can do enough breathing exercises to avoid that..

I was in recovery for over three hours since I couldn't breath on my own...they almost had to intubate me again.... it would have been endotracheal intubation. 

I was oxygen for 5 days, they were able to wean me off, I just kept using the spirometer every hour I was awake, sometimes more... it's what got me of oxygen... if you ever had surgery, it is your *best friend*!

I might not be here if it wasn't for Al and my mom's spirit and ALL OF YOU! being there and praying and sending positive healing vibes....
After all I've found out while in hospital and tonight's follow up calls...

Thank you ,thank you ,thank you ,thank you ,thank you ,thank you , you all helped save me... :wub::wub::wub:

Crying tears of joy with all the love I felt in hospital from you.. People think saying I'll pray for you or I'll keep you in my thoughts" , doesn't mean as much , but it means the world ..:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

You've all helped me close a dangerous door and opened up the door to your hearts...

All I wait for now is final confirmation from a thorough biopsy that they got it all and it will mean no chemo or radiation... and it's all just healing an a few minor surgeries to to finish everything ( 3-6 months) ... and hopefully it will be over...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry Al couldn't update as much, it was some really long scary days.. Thank you Laurie for keeping everyone updated!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Michelle, once again I am in tears just hearing everything that you have been through. 😥 I am so happy that they got it all. I will keep remembering you in my prayers.
Life is going to be nothing but good for you from now on. Your Al sounds like a wonderful husband. 
. I hope you have more family and friends around to help you with your healing process both emotionally and physically. Your s.m family are all routing for you. You go girl!......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweetie, you are such an incredibly strong woman. You have been through so much and have kept your humor and determination. You are truly inspirational. I hope the healing goes well. Take especially care of yourself and don't push things too quickly. Lot'd of love - catch up on the kissing all bottled up in your little ones waiting to get out. Remember hugging them helps the healing.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear, wonderful Michelle, you are amazing. My wish is that not only will you extricate the cancer in your body, but also the cancer that your father has put in your soul. You never need to let him poison your life again. 

Still sending hugs and well wishes....:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Michelle, I'm so thankful that the surgery is behind you. We will continue to pray for your continued recovery. SM takes care of our own! We got your back girl!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

*Sending Lots of Prayers and Well Wishes*

Michelle,

I am still praying for you and will continue to pray for you and Al. You have always been such a kind person and I am so happy you will be able to close this chapter of your life soon. 

My mom is battling breast cancer right now and has two chemo treatments to complete, she will then have a double mastectomy with multiple lymph node removal and then several months of radiation. 

You are truly an inspiration. You have been through a lot, but you have also come so far and are on your way to a full recovery! Hang in there, we're all pulling for you. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Michelle, I am so glad that the worst is behind you and you can now begin to heal. Because of your positive attitude I know you will do well with your recovery. I will continue to keep you in my prayers. rayer:rayer:rayer::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle I am so thankful to God, just think a week ago you were thinking you might be in the hospital for 2 weeks, God heard all of our prayers, we will all keep praying for you. Please take it easy and try not to over do. Give Al a hug from me
I just have to say this THANK YOU LORD


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm glad you're doing well, Michelle. I will continue to pray for a quick recovery for you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cutie Patootie said:


> Michelle,
> 
> I am still praying for you and will continue to pray for you and Al. You have always been such a kind person and I am so happy you will be able to close this chapter of your life soon.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your mom cancer is so hard and you just want to give up.I know I've wanted to give up.. I'll keep you and your mom in my heart,I know her pain and fear so well. Many that have gone though it before me have inspired me to keep going as well as my SM family!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You are one amazing lady. You can hear the courage and strength in your every word. Truly you are an inspiration. So many folks think SM is where we talk about pretty and spoiled little dogs, but what they don't understand is that we are family too. We can circle the wagons faster than most any family that I know. Big hugs and praying that precious fluffy crew of yours will let their Momma get a bit of rest. Give our love to your DH for us too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, I am so glad you're back! Sending you huge virtual hugs and continuing to pray for good news!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just remember you are one tough lady and we're all here for you! I'm thankful everything worked out so far and will continue to keep you and your husband in my prayers.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

So glad it seemed the surgery went well! This will soon be behind you. HUGE hug and get well wishes.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am sorry that you had complications but so happy that you are home now and on the road to recovery and its all behind you. Every day you will be a step closer to feeling like yourself again.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad this milestone is behind you now. Continued prayers for clean margins and cancer free results. You are one strong lady!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Michelle..I've said it before and will say it again!...you are one awesome lady!
and certainly are an inspiration to us all! Will be continuing the prayers for your complete and speedy healing! {HUGS}


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad everything is behind you. May you have a speedy recovery. God bless you.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So glad you made it through all of that….. I know you are still healing but you are a very strong woman. Wishing you a speedy recovery, and good results. Hugs….easy ones =)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Each day gets a little easier, able to wash up myself today. Al strips the drains since I can't reach them.. I'm so lucky to have "Dr. Al"... We all slept together last night.I had to make sure I was covered up in separate sheets. so I don't risk infection... Doc recommended it since we sleep with our fluffs. We tried to sleep without them and they cried and we missed them.... Couch time was so nice, all of us snuggled watching Law and Order.... it was heaven....
Love to all of you on SM,we're all spoiled because we have love from everyone here....:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:All prayers for a quick recovery... As a BC survivor of 16 years! I know you will be looking back on this and only remembering how lucky you are and will be able to tell your wonderful story and rally for encouragement!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

glad you had a good night Michelle, keeping you in my prayers


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Chardy said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:All prayers for a quick recovery... As a BC survivor of 16 years! I know you will be looking back on this and only remembering how lucky you are and will be able to tell your wonderful story and rally for encouragement!


Each Bc survivor's story has helped me,I hope I can use this to help others too. My wish is there will be no others to help because maybe a cure or preventative will come...

My wish it that "healthcare" truly comes "care about health" not the "care about profit" that is it now...


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

As a 7 year survivor I want to welcome you to the club no one wants to join. I'm so glad your surgery went well and you're on your way to a full recovery. One of the best medicines I've found is to cuddle with a sweet little white fluff, doesn't get better than that.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You are being so strong and up Michelle. Hats off to you  Hope you grow from strength to strength.

I have two sisters that have gone through breast cancer so I do have an idea of the toll it takes in all aspects. Loves and hugs.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Michelle it is so wonderful to hear you! You fill me with sunshine (even though it is -20) and put a smile on my face. It sounds like you have a great care team working for you. Especially Dr AL! Continued prayers and healing energy you way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How are you feeling tonight Michelle, thinking about you


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:clap::clap: Michelle - so glad you're home and that you're doing so well. As everyone's said, you are such an inspiration. :wub: It must feel so good to be home with Al and the fluffs. Take care of yourself and don't overdo!!! We all love you and are so happy you're on your way to being cancer free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Michelle, I'm so glad you now have that surgery behind you and I pray that they got it all so that you don't have to worry or go through treatments. Keep doing your deep breathing! Hugs!


----------

